# Willard Walleye (2) Vs K2 (0)



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Arrived at the North Marina at approx 0930...water temp was 47* overcast but no rain and big plus just a slight breeze. Departure water temp was hovering below 52*. Worked water depths from 10'-18'. At the end tried tossing/drifting jigs.

...on with the fish'n report...

Decided to fully ops check the main motor and headed over to the South...no motor issues.

South end water temp dropped to at times 44* pushing 45* and very chocolate milk color. Marked a few fish...worked bottom bouncers with crawler harnesses and variety of colors at .8-.9MPH...turned at the South Marina heading north and about 20 minutes later partners rod shows a bend...fish on...reeling in it's a Walleye but out of net range...fish opens it's mouth and out pops the harness stripped of the worm...almost is all we can say.

We notice that we're marking fish just below the surface like 2-3' down...even saw half a dozen wipers come completly out of the water so WTH they are chasing something (not being a Wiper Nut...who knows). So decided to put out the planer board with a Walley Diver at 2-3' behind the planer and still trolling at the break neck speed of .8-.9MPH.

As we move farther away from the South the water temp is coming up and the water clarity is get'n better. Anyhoo...we troll, troll, troll and did I say troll only marking fish just below the surface nothing really lower in the column or a rare occassion we'd mark a fish lower but that was rare...about 1/2 into freeway bay we're daydreaming of get'n a Walleye when off goes the drag on the rod with the Planer...Planer board pops off the line and the fight is on...I was think'n it was a Carp but turned out to be a nice chunky titch over 20" little football Wiper...boy them fish put up a nice tug-o-war.

[attachment=0:64qmmabu]Willard Wiper.jpg[/attachment:64qmmabu]
So again we at least did see a Walleye ended up C&Ring the Wiper after the picture. We're going to figure out them Eyes...just like with TM it's going to be the 3Ps again along with lots of homework internet reading assignments....I love homework assignments and working the 3Ps...

If you got out yesterday sure hope you had fun and enjoyed your day...have a great week and until next weekend...TIGHT LINES as soft water fish'n is beginning for us...


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the report . Good Luck on the walleye , I have had luck just bumping a jig on bottom for them in years past when I find them . I need to get my boat working again . I miss fishing Willard bad . It has been almost 2 years I believe now since I last fished that pond


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

You actually seen wipers jumping out of the water? do you think they may have been hitting bugs on the surface or some emergers?To early for any minnows? any wipers I catch early in the season which is far a few between they are always full of bugs.with fish that close to the surface I wonder how well top water baits or any floating bait dragged slow across the surface would do.
By the way your the third person that has seen or caught wipers around freeway. 

Thanks for sharing

f-n-f


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

fish-n-fool said:


> You actually seen wipers jumping out of the water? do you think they may have been hitting bugs on the surface or some emergers?f-n-f


_*Yes we saw Wipers jumping totally out of the water *_...bout a half dozen along Freeway bay in various areas but along Freeway Bay. I've seen boils and these fish weren't in any boils and every now and again. I have no idea what they we're chasing or hit'n we did have a few bugs but didn't see any minnows...the fish we consistently marked were anywhere from 2-3' below the surface but again not being a Wiper Angler the water temp was in the very low 50's (51* pushing 52*). So that's why I said WTH lets see what these fish may be taking a shot in the dark we'd possibly get a hit and we did and it was a Wiper. We weren't trolling fast as we were targeting Walleye...GPS had us cruising at .8-.9MPH when the Wiper hit the planer offerings out 2-3' behind the board. I had the planer out 55' from the boat on the troll line counter.



Hellsangler69 said:


> I have had luck just bumping a jig on bottom for them in years past when I find them.


Thanks HS69 based on our reading of 'Al Gore's Internet' plus sound recommendations and advise from others we've realized we're employing wrong tackle, techniques and approaches...but we'll learn and for us it's the 3Ps plus lessons learned and doing it all over again practicing what one learns for the next outing...again thanks for the tips...we want some WALLEYE on the dinner table...:EAT: :EAT:

LET THE K2 'EYE' QUEST BEGIN until we move on to the beast where all other fish are just bait....


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

I though I saw you gals heading in to launch...I was heading out from the North marina on a "Wanna crappie" fishing trip from shore. Fished it from the boat Friday with no bites but was persistant and tried from shore with the crappy weather reports. NADA again! I was going to my highway bay hunch but ended up going home and tying a few flies. 

Nice wiper...great table fare my friends! No eyes but a wiper will make a great fish taco diner?


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Quote:The fish we consistently marked were anywhere from 2-3' below the surface but again not being a Wiper Angler the water temp was in the very low 50's (51* pushing 52*).

Where you using your bow mount? I can't see a wiper hanging around 2-3' under a boat? Could have been shad I suppose or the thermocline would be my guess with the water at 51-52 and the thermocline at 53?

Thanks for the reply, And good luck with the walleye, Like you need luck. You two will have them figured out soon. have you ever tried close to the shore with spinner rigs long lined behind the boat I use to do that at yuba but never used it at willard gonna have to try that again. :O•-: Instead of the bottom bouncer just use a 1/2-3/4 oz egg sinker to get it down 3-4 feet just off the rock dike.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> _*Yes we saw Wipers jumping totally out of the water *_


At Willard, I always keep a baitcaster rigged with a white, shad-immitating bait ready to throw. Ease to within casting distance and hang on. I love to catch walleyes, but there's nothing like casting into a boil and catching fish after fish.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

fish1on said:


> Nice wiper...great table fare my friends! No eyes but a wiper will make a great fish taco diner?


That fish is still a -O<- for ya fish1on... :mrgreen:



fish-n-fool said:


> Where you using your bow mount? I can't see a wiper hanging around 2-3' under a boat? Could have been shad I suppose or the thermocline would be my guess with the water at 51-52 and the thermocline at 53?


Nope we were using the 9.9 kicker bow mount was stowed...not shad either as very small fish show up as a distinct cloud/mass on the finder...larger fish show up as distinct fish images...these are larger fish images... :| :|


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

[/quote]Nope we were using the 9.9 kicker bow mount was stowed...not shad either as very small fish show up as a distinct cloud/mass on the finder...larger fish show up as distinct fish images...these are larger fish images... :| :|[/quote]

So it sounds like to me your using your fish ID? Try turning that off and I am sure you will see a false bottom at the two or three foot level, which is the thermocline. I turn it off and turn my gain up and have seen this at Willard and other lakes before. I mark very few fish at willard because it is so shallow. when the shad come out that is different story. and the shad will black out the screen at time or show big blobs. 18-25 feet you will pick up a few that are close to the bottom. I am not trying to discredit you I am just saying at 2-3 feet under your boat the cone angle would only be around three inches in diameter if that.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the report K2 ive been waiting for those wipers, ill give Willard a try on my next outing.


----------

